# Menards brand Masterforce



## janemarks (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with the Masterforce brand, made for Menard's store? I'm actually looking at a drill press there. There is absolutely no information on the internet that I can find on this brand.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Use Google -- search -- masterforce tools

many hits and loads of info..


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't offer anything specific about the drill press made by Masterfoce but my experience with their other tools denotes poor quality. They are almost singularly made in China and were manufactued to compete with better tools by price. 

If what you're building has little value, then a tool of compromised quality might do the job. If what you're making is to be of high quality and you plan to spend a good deal of time and effort in it's construction, then the better tool is always the better choice.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Howdy, Lance.. LTNS.. welcome back!


----------



## janemarks (Feb 20, 2010)

I did google and I used Yahoo. Couldn't find anything out there other than a recall on some hand tools and someone mentioning the brand in regards to a saw. Nothing more. No opinions or reviews.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Google results...

Results 1 - 10 of about 41,400 for masterforce tools. (0.36 seconds)



http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=masterforce+tools&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

The one thing I have noticed about Masterforce tools at menards are that the price levels are higher than when they have previously had a store brand. I am hoping that means a bit better quality but I haven't bought any of them yet so don't know. 

With what I do most of the time I used to be satisfied with most of their previous low priced store tools with the exception of the pro-tech table saw.


----------



## jwn (Apr 26, 2010)

*MasterForce 2.0 HP Router*

Bought the inexpensive MasterForce 2.0 HP. ($119 - Menards) mid April 2010. First used it this past Sat. and Sun.

I purchased the MasterForce as I don't do a lot of routing and it had a lot of features for the price. My only comparison it my old one and it is single speed, loud and heavy. It's over 40 years old. My complaint about the MasterForce is its inability to maintain the bit depth. Perhaps it's just me or else it's a poor design. When I noticed the problem I adjusted (tightened) the locking lever (a cam-type locking lever) but the bit still plunged on me after a minute or two. After having this happen numerous times last weekend, I don't have a lot of confidence that it will hold the proper cutting depth. However, the problem still may be ME being afraid of breaking a new tool. I'm going to try tightening it further in the coming days as I get back to my project. If it doesn't help, I'll be attempting to return it as defective.


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

gallianp said:


> Google results...
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 41,400 for masterforce tools. (0.36 seconds)
> 
> ...


Got to love Google.

The hit on this page says the tools look the same as the Harbor Freight Tools. So if the Chicago Electric brand fits your needs these will too. If not, steer clear.


----------



## janemarks (Feb 20, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's input. I am looking at the Masterforce Drill Press. I still haven't made my purchase. I don't use the drill press that much so with the 3 year warranty I should be able to tell if it is accurate, and if not return it. I'm waiting for a sale now!


----------



## BooFlash (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought Masterforce Drill Press in Menards yesterday. Tasted it today and it works very good, I managed to do everything I need. And a price was also attractive, I was looking for this device for a long time and I asked people on Pissed Consumer site to help me. the result is that a got what I wanted.:yes4:


----------

